# Looking for an accommondation in Beja or Evora



## panama12 (Sep 3, 2015)

Hello expats,

I am looking for accommodation for a long term rent in Evora or Beja and (or its surroundings).

Price should not be more than 200€. If you have some offers, please let me know.

Thank you.


----------

